
Today’s Firefox Blocks Third-Party Tracking Cookies and Cryptomining by Default - djug
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2019/09/03/todays-firefox-blocks-third-party-tracking-cookies-and-cryptomining-by-default/
======
baggy_trough
Sounds like a nice feature, but why, oh why, is there a distracting animation
for it in the URL bar?

~~~
orastor
Oh my, I just noticed that. Please tell me it can go away

